# People calling police regarding KFC "crisis"



## robert@fm (Feb 21, 2018)

You couldn't make it up.


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 21, 2018)

We occasionally like a KFC but if I found it closed I'd just go somewhere else instead, how can people be complaining that they were left feeling "hungry"?!  Frustrated and a tad disappointed maybe, if you just fancy something and can't have exactly what you want, but it's hardly a famine, is it! I despair sometimes, I really do wonder what this country is coming to


----------



## Davein (Feb 21, 2018)

I suppose the callers are the ones who depend entirely on KFC for their daily fix of  a nourishing well balanced meal.
Personally I would call in the army


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 21, 2018)

The thing that most amazed me about this story was that KFC used chicken at all. You learn something every day.


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 21, 2018)

Davein said:


> I suppose the callers are the ones who depend entirely on KFC for their daily fix of  a nourishing well balanced meal.


This is what I mean - are there really people who are so reliant on one particular fast food chain that they can't cope when it's closed for a few days?  Seriously! Yes I enjoy the occasional KFC or Maccy D's, but only very very occasionally, I couldn't eat that sort of food all the time!  And if I have ever allowed myself to indulge on stodge for a few days and forget about vegetables, I can really feel the difference 

Or are people just so thick that they aren't capable of thinking "oh dear, KFC is closed. Oh well I'll go to Maccy D's instead then (or - heaven forbid - to the supermarket over the road and buy some food that we can cook at home)"


----------



## Davein (Feb 21, 2018)

Coincidently, the local KFC in Penzance closed last Friday. Not because of the chicken 'crisis' no, it was the environmental health at Cornwall Council who gave it such a bad rating it has been forced to upgrade.
How fortunate for them that the chicken crisis happened at the same time. Lucky Burgers!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 21, 2018)

Sally71 said:


> We occasionally like a KFC but if I found it closed I'd just go somewhere else instead, how can people be complaining that they were left feeling "hungry"?!  Frustrated and a tad disappointed maybe, if you just fancy something and can't have exactly what you want, but it's hardly a famine, is it! I despair sometimes, I really do wonder what this country is coming to


But but but *weeps*


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 21, 2018)

Actually the story doesn't actually say what the phone calls were. Just that people have been asked not to ring the police.
I'd like to know what people were saying in these calls.
 There again, maybe not.


----------



## Amigo (Feb 21, 2018)

Surely it’s a wind up? If not, civilisation has come to an end as we know it....last one out close the door!


----------



## Drummer (Feb 21, 2018)

But where is the chicken which should have been delivered three days ago? 
Hopefully not festering in a van somewhere and preparing to wipe out the fast food fanatics of England.


----------



## pav (Feb 21, 2018)

Had a KFC  a couple of years ago, never again, grease soaked meat if you could call it that most disgusting and ended up in the bin, never want another one again.


----------



## Davein (Feb 21, 2018)

I suspect it's all down to fowl play


----------



## Amigo (Feb 21, 2018)

I can’t believe the amount of debris generated by eating one of their meals...papers, plastic cutlery, sachets, bottles, paper cups, buckets. The table looks like an upturned rubbish bin and it’s all so wasteful!


----------



## kentish maid (Feb 21, 2018)

Drummer said:


> But where is the chicken which should have been delivered three days ago?
> Hopefully not festering in a van somewhere and preparing to wipe out the fast food fanatics of England.


http://metro.co.uk/2018/02/20/mount...oing-waste-dhl-depot-amid-kfc-crisis-7327314/  Sadly it is going to waste. Not that I would have wanted to buy if at KFC, but it is an appalling waste of food imho


----------



## Davein (Feb 22, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I can’t believe the amount of debris generated by eating one of their meals...papers, plastic cutlery, sachets, bottles, paper cups, buckets. The table looks like an upturned rubbish bin and it’s all so wasteful!


 Talking of waste,they had an item on the local news about a tons worth of debris washing up on one of the beaches down here. It looked like coils of old rope. Some environmentalists dragged it out and unreeled a bit. It turned out to be the linings of used nappies and sanitary products. They're making a dress out of it.


----------



## Amigo (Feb 22, 2018)

I watched in horror last night the poor seal with the plastic frisbee trapped round it’s neck causing a life threatening wound. Another casualty of the throw away culture!


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 22, 2018)

Nutella riots.


----------



## Amigo (Feb 22, 2018)

robert@fm said:


> Nutella riots.



I hope they never slash the price of Burgen bread then, they’d be carnage in the aisles!  And Moser Roth price cuts...call the Riot Squad!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 22, 2018)

An interesting precursor to Brexit!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 22, 2018)

Christ almighty - 21st century Britain. What have we created?   MuckDonalds, KFC and the like have a lot to answer for.  What about another of their imports - drive thru's (note ridiculous US spelling) where the bone idle and feckless don't even have to get off their arses to purchase the sh**e before driving off and then chucking the waste out of the window and littering the roadside verges.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Feb 22, 2018)

You couldn't make it up, actually I suspect that Greater Manchester Police probably did. The story stated that they couldn't confirm that anyone had actually called them about this matter and GMP have form when it comes to posting utter crap on Twitter, for example:

"Confusion over the use of satnavs deepened today as police wrongly told drivers not to place the devices anywhere other than in the bottom right corner of the windscreen. Greater Manchester Police was criticised after tweeting that “everywhere else is illegal”, despite the law making no mention of where to place a satnav.

The confusion was compounded later in the day as GMP then tweeted advice to motorists which said *“using a satnav while driving” could result in prosecution.*

However, this was subsequently removed, with the word “using” replaced with “touching or engaging” after the RAC pointed out the error.

A GMP spokesman said: “If you need to put your satnav on your windscreen the law states that you must make sure that you position it so it is not obscuring your view.

“If you get stopped by the police and have a device that is deemed to be obscuring your view you may be *persecuted* and could face a £50 fine.” "


----------



## Martin Canty (Feb 22, 2018)

I honestly though that this was a satire site until I saw the posting was from the BBC......


----------



## Amigo (Feb 22, 2018)

I wondered if it were actually true and then I thought of some of the reasons documented for why certain people had called out emergency ambulances....the man who felt sick after eating too much chocolate, the woman who had run out of sanitary towels and the person who was feeling anxious after giving up smoking. All wanted the services of a paramedic!


----------



## Davein (Feb 22, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I wondered if it were actually true and then I thought of some of the reasons documented for why certain people had called out emergency ambulances....the man who felt sick after eating too much chocolate, the woman who had run out of sanitary towels and the person who was feeling anxious after giving up smoking. All wanted the services of a paramedic!


And the man from Newport who called the Fire Brigade out today to abstract a ring spanner from his privates........


----------



## Amigo (Feb 22, 2018)

Davein said:


> And the man from Newport who called the Fire Brigade out today to abstract a ring spanner from his privates........



Ouch!


----------



## Davein (Feb 22, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Ouch!


The FB tweeted 'Crews from Maindee and Malpas had to release a steel ring spanner from a man who took tightening nuts to a new level earlier'


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 22, 2018)

Davein said:


> The FB tweeted 'Crews from Maindee and Malpas had to release a steel ring spanner from a man who took tightening nuts to a new level earlier'


----------



## Grannylorraine (Feb 23, 2018)

I thought it must be a joke when my daughter told me.  Honestly in my opinion it would be good if they could stay closed (although not for the people who would lose their jobs).  Far to may fast food places selling c**p.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 23, 2018)

I wonder if DHL, the new chicken delivery company for KFC, have been leaving little cards saying “Called but you weren’t in”.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 23, 2018)

Chris Hobson said:


> You couldn't make it up, actually I suspect that Greater Manchester Police probably did. The story stated that they couldn't confirm that anyone had actually called them about this matter and GMP have form when it comes to posting utter crap on Twitter, for example:
> 
> "Confusion over the use of satnavs deepened today as police wrongly told drivers not to place the devices anywhere other than in the bottom right corner of the windscreen. Greater Manchester Police was criticised after tweeting that “everywhere else is illegal”, despite the law making no mention of where to place a satnav.
> 
> ...


I've seen some of these police programmes on the telly where a satnav in the police car is slap bang in the middle of the windscreen!


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 23, 2018)

Davein said:


> And the man from Newport who called the Fire Brigade out today to abstract a ring spanner from his privates........


Darwin Award (slush pile) reference.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 23, 2018)

Aye, there are similar apocryphal tales in every A&E in the land. Ever heard the one about the guy with a badly scratched scrotum and a depressed hexagonal fracture of the skull?


----------



## Carolg (Mar 1, 2018)

pav said:


> Had a KFC  a couple of years ago, never again, grease soaked meat if you could call it that most disgusting and ended up in the bin, never want another one again.


I lived along the road from a kfc. Had one meal as “a birthday treat” yuk. Every time their oil was being changed the stench in the air was horrible, or it was maybe their cookers being fired(or fried) up.


----------



## Brando77 (Mar 1, 2018)

There's an excess amount of Diarrhoea medicine in Chemists now.


----------

